Ask HN: How can I make use of 6 months to prepare for the next batch of YC app? - tnsn
======
Blakestr
Have your watched every video produced by YC? I've applied this last round and
if I get in, I'm pretty it was because these videos helped me write a clearer
and more concise.

Even if I don't get in, these videos have taught me enough that I've made more
progress and insight on the last two months than arguably in the last year. I
cannot recommend watching and rewatching these videos.

Also, you can still apply now, even if it is late. You know that right?

